# A Simple Chapel Facade



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a simple facade project, a adobe chapel for the sinners in Borracho









Its a leftover peice of 1/2" thick foam core, Precision Plastics door and round window, wood dowels and a couple of school "Build a Mission" detail parts, the walls are coated with Gesso and acrylic paints 

still needs a bit of weathering but it looks neat.


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

I like it! It reminds me of the old Spanish missions around Tucson like Tubac & San Xavier. Nice job! 

Best, Ted 
Ted Johnson 
GYT&S RR 
(Grit Your Teeth & Spit RR) 
Bouse, AZ


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice!


----------

